

AppStore Analysis of 30 Million Downloads - marcusbooster
http://www.slideshare.net/pinchmedia/iphone-appstore-secrets-pinch-media

======
Luc
This is a few months(?) old now. See this presentation from AdWhirl with
different conclusions about ad revenue on the iPhone:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/15007502/Adwhirl-iPhone-
Advertisin...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/15007502/Adwhirl-iPhone-Advertising-
Snapshot)

------
chaosmachine
This is some really high quality information. I'm kind of surprised they're
willing to give it away. I'm sure people would pay for access to this kind of
data.

~~~
nutmeg
It appears that is exactly what the author (Pinch Media,
<http://www.pinchmedia.com/>) offers. At the end of the slides it mentions
that they offer these analytics when you sign up for their service.

------
epi0Bauqu
It's 30M, not 300K.

